# Just for fun



## Ultraroel (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm saving money nowadays for a better camera as my phone does not cut it. 

I've been interested in photography since forever, but never really stepped into it. 
These 4 are the ones that I like the most, but could have been a lot better with a good camera.

My GF this weekend at the royal palace.






Park in winter





View from the office





Entrance of my street


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 13, 2017)

Wow you have a real flair. Your perspective in each shot is different. Some really beautiful shots. Have you joined the thousand words group? Looking forward to seeing some more.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 13, 2017)

Love how you captured the light, it really adds drama to your pics... ')


----------



## sas (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks for photos. I find it interesting to see where others live. Love the winter photo!

Thought I'd share what the street photo triggered in me. One driver just parked where convenient for them, wrong side of street. If you look closely, I believe two cars have blocked a handicapped designated parking spot. Bet they are not handicapped. My daughter is, so if I was passing by, I would check for their sticker. These things infuriate me. Really.


----------



## Ultraroel (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes, yes they did. Welcome to Sofia, Bulgaria where no-one cares and everyone just does whatever they feel like.

Thanks for the sweet words guys. I'm definitely gonna try to buy a camera soon and play around with that.
I always think light is one of the most fun things to play with, it can do such magical things on pictures. 

A few years me and a friend wanted to make something else with skateboarding, but never managed to actually do something with it in the end.
This is one of the testshots we made:


----------



## Terry D (Jul 13, 2017)

You have a good eye for composition. That's critical to good photography, and not easy to learn. You also let the light dictate your shots, also a good trait. I have a friend on Facebook who actually sells the photography she does with her Samsung 7, so, while it's nice to have a 'good' camera (I know I've spent enough on mine) it's not a requisite for good photography. These are nice shots... very nice.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 13, 2017)

I agree with Terry D... composition is huge, along with the right light... shadows and the play of light against dark adds so much drama!! Your pic is a fabulous example... looooveIT


----------



## Ultraroel (Jul 23, 2017)

So this weekend I made a few shots in the mountains.

Some random ones that I liked myself a lot. 
I just can't get them all sharp though. 

Last one is from a week ago and me and GF were trying something 





Stump I noticed and liked.





Flutterbies





Chilling in the woods 





I can't stop biting my nails somehow


----------



## sas (Jul 23, 2017)

Quite the wake up! LOL.


----------



## TKent (Jul 23, 2017)

Loved these, especially the park in winter, the skateboarder, and the . . . uh . . . nail biter


----------



## Ultraroel (Sep 14, 2017)

Update!

Went a weekend into the mountains and wanted to share wonderful Bulgaria with you 





GF in the woods





Playing with some light










Several of the Rila lakes.





View on the other side of the peak


----------

